# Do I need a Nirtite test kit



## bgshortys (Apr 7, 2003)

If My ammonia constantly reads 0 to .25ppm and my nitrates are always under 10ppm (with regular matinence), then would I even need to test my nitrites? Doesn't that mean that the bacteria is doing it's job by converting ammonia into nitrites into nitrates? Or can the nirtite spike with the same levels of low ammonia and nitrates?


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

honestly i only do pH test every once in a while, I just keep on top of the water conditions by water changes :







:


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

The only test I do is nitrate every once in a while to make sure they are staying down. Other than that I dont test anything.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I do a random ph test and a ammonia test. About 1 time a month. Nitrites are usually high when ammonia is.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Random with every other water test.. you can never be too sure sometimes.


----------



## Glowin_Navi (Apr 21, 2003)

random test eh? just in case those sneaky nitrate and ammonia levels figure out the testing schedule


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I would go with a nitrite kit u can get a kit with all of the tests in it and it saves u mula.


----------

